# Need a middle name for Abigail



## hakunamatata

We will be TTC #2 soon and have our boy's name picked out.

:blue:

Anthony Robert

But I need some help with middle names for Abigail!

:pink:

*First List:*

Abigail Brigid
Abigail Charlotte
Abigail Chloe
Abigail Claire
Abigail Elise
Abigail Elizabeth
Abigail Isidora
Abigail Joy
Abigail Juliette
Abigail Katherine
Abigail Krysia
Abigail Laurette
Abigail Mia
Abigail Monique
Abigail Rosalie
Abigail Ruth
Abigail Sophia
Abigail Victoria
Abigail Zoe

*Revised List:*

Abigail Brigid
Abigail Charlotte
Abigail Claire
Abigail Elise
Abigail Elizabeth
Abigail Isidora
Abigail Joy
Abigail Juliette
Abigail Katherine
Abigail Mia
Abigail Mireille
Abigail Monique
Abigail Ruth
Abigail Sarah
Abigail Sophia
Abigail Victoria

Rather than post a super long poll, please comment in the thread on the ones you like and dislike plus any additional suggestions. Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Blueberri

I like Abigail Joy!


----------



## JJKCB

Abigail is classy and classic but cute, i think theses ones match up:

Abigail Elise
Abigail Isidora
Abigail Joy
Abigail Juliette
Abigail Laurette
Abigail Mia
Abigail Rosalie

cute, classy and modern

Abigail Mia is my favorite


----------



## MUMOF5

From your list I like Abigail Sophia or Abigail Rosalie :flower:


----------



## babynewbie

Love Abigail Mia :)


----------



## Regalpeas

Abigail Juliette and Abigail Sophia for the win!


----------



## xxLeoxx

A good strong choice for boy name :)

You have some lovely name choices for a girl too

Abigail is pretty, i like it's delicacy!

Abigail Brigid - Not My Style
Abigail Charlotte - Okay
Abigail Chloe - NMS
Abigail Claire - I don't like this
Abigail Elise - NMS
Abigail Elizabeth - Classical
Abigail Isidora - NMS
Abigail Joy - NMS
Abigail Juliette - Nice
Abigail Katherine - Okay
Abigail Krysia - NMS
Abigail Laurette - NMS - How about Abigail Lauren
Abigail Mia - Love This!
Abigail Monique - Okay
Abigail Rosalie - Love This
Abigail Ruth - NMS
Abigail Sophia - Pretty
Abigail Victoria - Nice
Abigail Zoe - Love This - Zoe is my name ;)

Good Luck Choosing!

Zoe xx


----------



## wannabemomy37

:blue: 
Anthony Robert - LOVE it!!! :) Flows nicely and is very manly and will age well. Nice choice!!

:pink:
Abigail Brigid - Not a fan...Although Bridgette would sound OK
Abigail Charlotte - Like
Abigail Chloe - Not sure it flows well
Abigail Claire - Not sure it flows well
Abigail Elise - Just OK
Abigail Elizabeth - Flows nicely, I like it
Abigail Isidora - Actually really like how this sounds!
Abigail Joy - Flows VERY nicely!!
Abigail Juliette - Like!
Abigail Katherine - Not a fan
Abigail Krysia - Not sure how to pronounce it; don't think I like it. Abigail Christina sounds nice to me
Abigail Laurette - Not a fan, doesn't seem to flow because of the "Ls"
Abigail Mia - Like it
Abigail Monique - Really like it
Abigail Rosalie - Like!
Abigail Ruth - Not a fan
Abigail Sophia - flows nicely, like it!
Abigail Victoria - Like it!!
Abigail Zoe - It's OK.

So I like Abigail Elizabeth, Abigail Isidora/Izidora, Abigail Joy, Abigail Monique, Abigail Sophia, Abigail Victoria

Fave would be either Abigail Victoria or Abigail Joy


----------



## hakunamatata

You're totally right about the L sounds. Laurette was my grandma's name so that's why it made the list.

Thanks for all the honest feedback.


----------



## hakunamatata

Bump :bunny:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Abigail Charlotte is adorable :)


----------



## MariposaTam

I like Abigail Victoria, and Abigail Charlotte as well :)


----------



## Latoya_J

I like Abigail Elise and Abigail Rosalie. :D


----------



## summerbaby11

I like Abigail Sophia. Also like Abigail Grace (not on your list).


----------



## vaniilla

I really like Abigail Isidora :flower:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Abigail joy


----------



## hakunamatata

summerbaby11 said:


> I like Abigail Sophia. Also like Abigail Grace (not on your list).

My daughter's name is Ariana Grace :flower: I too like that middle name :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

I also like Abigail Mireille... more exotic than Marie. Pronounced Meer-RAY.


----------



## erinprime

I have always loved Abigail Lynn


----------



## Abigailly

I'm Abigail Mary, which I've always found slows nicely. Until I took my married name which is 6 syllables and just doesn't sit right.

So I think it's dependent on your last name but I would go with Abigail Joy. Or Abigail Mareille (sorry I can't remember how you spelt it).

If you're looking for suggestions I always loved Abigail Aurora. I love the alliteration, although perhaps love it because it was my Gammy's name.


----------



## hakunamatata

Thanks! Love having an opinion from an Abigail! Do you prefer to be called Abigail or Abby?


----------



## lxb

I vote for ...

Abigail Elizabeth
Abigail Isidora
Abigail Mireille

:bunny:


----------



## hakunamatata

Thanks! Keep the opinions coming. Eventually I'll narrow down the list with DH and maybe post a poll.

(And after all this obsessing we will probably conceive a boy! :rofl:)


----------



## anniepie

Abigail is a name on our list of girls' names...we'd probably generally call her Abi if we go with it (if bubs is a girl!)

Chloe and Mia are also names on our list...and I think they both work well with Abigail. Chloe is near the top of our list of names (although a did have a childhood cat called Chloe, so might be weird calling my child that!)


----------



## hakunamatata

I love the name Belle but it belongs to a dog I know :haha: So I totally get that.

Abigail is such a lovely name. Do you think it's too popular?? My mom's name is Gail so it has some personal meaning to me.


----------



## Ein_85

I adore Abigail Elise. 

I also like:

Abigail Brigid
Abigail Claire
Abigail Elizabeth

They seem to have a nice flow to them, and plus when you yell them out they go good together :haha:


----------



## anniepie

I dont think Abigail is too popular...not on this side of the pond anyway...


----------



## hakunamatata

Ein_85 said:


> I adore Abigail Elise.
> 
> I also like:
> 
> Abigail Brigid
> Abigail Claire
> Abigail Elizabeth
> 
> They seem to have a nice flow to them, and plus when you yell them out they go good together :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## buttons1

I'm Abigail Marie but prefer to be called Abi. 

My favourite from your list is Abigail Mia


----------



## Jo_Bean

Oooh, this is a nice idea. How many syllables has your last name got in it?

I'm leaning towards the 1 syllable names from your list like Joy and Claire but that's because of the pattern it makes when you say it and because your daughter has Grace as her middle name, so 1 syllable. 

My daughter is Olivia May. I was worried about the first name being too popular but then I just knew it was right and figured who cares, she will be the only one to us. 

My middle name is Kay. Other suggestions for you, Jane, Kate, Rose?

Also like Abi for short.


----------



## lxb

I think mini matata #2 is :blue:~ :haha:

Congratulations~!!! Just saw your ticker! :hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

:blue::blue::blue::blue: 

or


:pink::pink::pink::pink:


----------



## TwilightAgain

My 3 favourites:

Abigail Charlotte
Abigail Joy
Abigail Juliette

:)


----------



## greenbeans12

Abigail Sophia is my favorite off of your list. I also like Abigail Rose, which is not on your list.

:flower:


----------

